# Contrary to what we believe.....



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, I've always been one of those people that say the GTO will come back in '08, but, after hearing this I'm not so sure. From what he is saying, GM is "looking" to replace the GTO with something else after 2006, I have a feeling it's going to be another F-body. GTPPrix, you said "not true" on the other thread, this is almost straight from the horses mouth, if you know something we don't, by all means please share.
https://clacc.gmadmanager2004.com/am/Media_Review.asp?b=0&did=1023905&mlp=36241


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Service manager at my Dealership told me this in January. I beleived him. Didnt want to get into a pissin' match with anyone so I kept it to myself.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Service manager at my Dealership told me this in January. I beleived him. Didnt want to get into a pissin' match with anyone so I kept it to myself.


I understand, hell of it is, I try to keep my hopes up but I had a feeling this was coming...... I'm just glad we still have the rarist GTO (from the 04-06 line) produced.... It's truely a sad day for fellow GTO owners.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Steve check your inbox...


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

better appreciate what you have now...... cause in this case tomorrow is not coming for the GTO. 

on a lighter note.... what the hell does that little worm in the video know


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

He didn't say there wouldn't be an 08 or 09 GTO.:cool


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Very informative, and reiterates what I think most of us knew, even if we didn't want to believe it. 

As much as I like my GTO, the earth, moon, and stars do not revolve around it. I would bet a dollar to donut that GM, Ford, Chrysler, and other foreign makes will be making some type of RWD performance car. 

For those that have a GTO, or will be buying an '06, kudos and enjoy what you have. 

For those still waiting in the wings, I don't know whether this news will make them want a GTO more, or less. 

My guess is that when we go to sell, and provided gas is still available, these cars will end up holding their value fairly well. I hope so.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> on a lighter note.... what the hell does that little worm in the video know


Typical GMNA marketing person. White JC Penney shirt, khaki Dockers slacks, POS tie that may very well be a clip-on. "Go team! Let's not make waves! GM's Number One!"

That guy couldn't sell me a beer at a football game -- and couldn't sell "the best performance value" to the public. Best of all, he justifies this failure by saying it set up the launch of the Solstice.

The guy ought to be fired.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I still think they're going to bring back the Trans-Am...but that's my personal opinion...


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Worst part is , my Dealer said they will depreciate big time once they're discontinued.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

"due to federal regulatory standards..." (video) Give me a break.
GM said when they brought the Holden/GTO out in 2004 that they would only offer the car for three model years. When sales didn't come close to the 18,000/year that they had projected, the deal was done.

You guys (most of you anyway) now have a semi-collectors item along the lines of the Impala SS. Hang on to them; in 20 years they'll be worth something.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I hate a to be the pessimist but look at the track record of all other high performance vehicles GM produced. I cant recall one, even limited production ones that held there value real well. This vehicle would have to be held on to a very very long time to have any kind value. If things do not shape up for pontiac there might not even be a pontiac in 08/09. :confused I would guess the value of my goat to be around $12k in 09 who knows maybe less.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

The site isn't loading but I'm somewhat glad our cars have been discontinued. IMO I'm quite glad I don't see that many GTO's roaming the streets as I see Ponies and F-bodies. For every50 or so Ponies I usually see 1 GTO. Brings about a suppressed level of pride within myself knowing I drive such a relatively rare car.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Everyone here will ultimately believe what they want. I'm certainly no car expert, but it appears that given these cars are RWD and high performance they may very well someday be regarded like the Impala SS or Grand Nationals. 

I doubt there are many here who bought the car as an investment, but it's always nice to not take it in the shorts the first few years you own a new car. So many things can weigh in on a car's attraction as a used vehicle. Limited production, contemporary styling, good build quality, and of course that LS2 engine would seem to me, to indicate good things for used GTO's. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> I hate a to be the pessimist but look at the track record of all other high performance vehicles GM produced. I cant recall one, even limited production ones that held there value real well.


Impala SS has the highest resale value of any GM product, I believe. Could be wrong -- but thought I heard that. The Buick Grand Nationals and the GNX, in particular, have done real well.

None of the F-bodies have done anything -- including all those special editions. Just too many of them -- and they're all basically alike. There were never any special drivetrains (except for the Trans Am Indy Turbo) that would really spike the value for them.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's the deal. If GM stops selling RWD drive all together(excluding Corvette), These cars will have better resale. I hope that dosn't happen, but like Ive said before, GM currently has it's head in it's ass. (I DO hate to say that.)
:willy: <GM corperate dicision makers


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Here's the deal. If GM stops selling RWD drive all together(excluding Corvette), These cars will have better resale. I hope that dosn't happen, but like Ive said before, GM currently has it's head in it's ass. (I DO hate to say that.)
> :willy: <GM corperate dicision makers


:agree


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Well, I've always been one of those people that say the GTO will come back in '08, but, after hearing this I'm not so sure. From what he is saying, GM is "looking" to replace the GTO with something else after 2006, I have a feeling it's going to be another F-body. GTPPrix, you said "not true" on the other thread, this is almost straight from the horses mouth, if you know something we don't, by all means please share.
> https://clacc.gmadmanager2004.com/am/Media_Review.asp?b=0&did=1023905&mlp=36241


Well as of the end of the day today the GMX 282 GTO and GMX 285 G8 as well as the GMX 284 Camaro are still all on the books. Until that changes who knows.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> He didn't say there wouldn't be an 08 or 09 GTO.:cool


I agree. We all knew that the model would be discontinued before it came back as next gen.

Either way, I'm hanging on to my '05 in 2009 when my lease is up if there isn't another contender on the market.

Really would rather they didn't bring the Trans Am back in case that's why they're still plugging Pontiac as a 'performance division'. Maybe if it had less body cladding


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> I hate a to be the pessimist but look at the track record of all other high performance vehicles GM produced. I cant recall one, even limited production ones that held there value real well. This vehicle would have to be held on to a very very long time to have any kind value. If things do not shape up for pontiac there might not even be a pontiac in 08/09. :confused I would guess the value of my goat to be around $12k in 09 who knows maybe less.



WHAT?.......I guess you missed the Barrett Jackson auction
I saw a 87 Grand National go for over 33K......I guess that rear wheel high performance GM car held some value


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

even 98' vettes with upwards of 100k on them still go for $20k. I'd say that's keeping value very well. LS1 Camaros and Firebirds could be had for ~25k when new, the 02's are still around 17-18 in general. That's damn good. That's also around the same price C4 corvettes are going for, which are way older.

I'd say generally, GM RWD V8 vehicles hold their value increadibly well. The only one that really doesn't is the 04 GTO, and that's because it was orphaned after one year by a new engine and an appearance package.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> even 98' vettes with upwards of 100k on them still go for $20k. I'd say that's keeping value very well. LS1 Camaros and Firebirds could be had for ~25k when new, the 02's are still around 17-18 in general. That's damn good. That's also around the same price C4 corvettes are going for, which are way older.
> 
> I'd say generally, GM RWD V8 vehicles hold their value increadibly well. The only one that really doesn't is the 04 GTO, and that's because it was orphaned after one year by a new engine and an appearance package.



:agree


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I am not very concerned about resale values since I plan on keeping mine. I really love driving this car and with proper maintanence and care this well built vehicle will be around for many years to come. What has been going through my mind is finding a way to get another one while they are available and the deals are hot! :cheers


----------



## dgoat4me (Dec 27, 2005)

Well I know I will get slamed but...Before I bought the Goat I had an 01 Mustang Bullitt, 1 year run 5500 built. I owned it for a couple of years and it really did go up in value, and I made 3k on it when I sold it. I truely believe once the last Goat rolls of the line they will be even more popular and the demand goes up. If we bought these as an investment probably not as good as Microsoft stock but if we bought to have fun and own a legend we scored. Even with the problems etc. they are still a kick in the ass. I am lucky I get to keep it in the garage and it will never see rain as I don't use it as a daily driver and can do to it whatever I want because I went with an after market extendo warranty and really never have to go to a dealer for anything just and ASE cert shop which the speed shop I go to is, wow how can I go wrong. I think by 08 and beyond the value of these will go up not down. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

First, Dang I should have bought an 05, second the new Camaro could be a pretty awesome car. Also as Slowride and others mentioned, they said back in 03 or 04 that the would build the GTO for 3 model years. The value on might drop at first but it should rebound. I live in a town with 25,000 people, and 3 GTO's that I know of. Probably 800 Mustangs. These cars might hold their value better than we think. I'm going to hold on to mine for 3 years, and maybe buy a Solstice GXP or the new Camaro, or a used C6 Corvette.


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

It's already been said, but is worthy of repeating. There are many limited production GM RWD cars that hold value. Grand National. Impala SS. 454SS (yes, a truck), Syclone/Typhoon (yes, AWD  ). I think our values will hold up very well.

That being said, I DON"T CARE. I have owned 30+cars, and this is by far my favorite so far. Wouldn't change a thing. If I make a buck when I sell it (if I ever do), great. If not, no worries.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I definetly like the fact that there are not many of them on the road. I also like the fact that there will not be many of them on the road in the future since they will be made no more. I love my GTO. Best car I ever bought and probably because it was built in Aussie. When the new Camaro or whatever they decide to buil comes out they will be like the Pony cars and there will be a million of them on the road. I will keep my GTO until I go to the grave. 

arty:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Worst part is , my Dealer said they will depreciate big time once they're discontinued.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dealers! (Sorry Goat Girl, & DealerNut)

I haven't been to a dealer yet that hasn't told me the car I may want to trade just isn't worth much for one reason or another. "Not moving at the auto auctions" is one of their favorites.

Yet, anything they've got on their lots is "hot".

Funniest was a couple years ago, I was looking at Nissan 4WD vehicles. It was end of model year, and this dealer had about 25 previous year XTerras on the lot. When I inquired as to how much they were willing to come off invoice, the sales guy told me "We can't keep these things on the lot". I laughed and said he needed to check, because there were 25 of them out there now, and some had inspection stickers that were at least 4 months old, so I knew they had been there that long. Then I left.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> I definetly like the fact that there are not many of them on the road. I also like the fact that there will not be many of them on the road in the future since they will be made no more. I love my GTO. Best car I ever bought and probably because it was built in Aussie. When the new Camaro or whatever they decide to buil comes out they will be like the Pony cars and there will be a million of them on the road. I will keep my GTO until I go to the grave.
> 
> arty:


What if you live another 50 years and all the cars by then are flying?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> What if you live another 50 years and all the cars by then are flying?


If God lets me live another 50 years, and I'm healthy enough to drive, I'll donate my Goat to charity!


----------



## V8Goat (Jan 31, 2006)

Noraku_6.0L said:


> The site isn't loading but I'm somewhat glad our cars have been discontinued. IMO I'm quite glad I don't see that many GTO's roaming the streets as I see Ponies and F-bodies. For every50 or so Ponies I usually see 1 GTO. Brings about a suppressed level of pride within myself knowing I drive such a relatively rare car.


:agree arty:


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

My primary concern is not resale value but parts availability when something fails or if you have a wreck...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Starrbuck said:


> My primary concern is not resale value but parts availability when something fails or if you have a wreck...


That's a valid concern... it's like when Oldsmobile went down the way...you can still find parts because GM made sure there was enough in supply for a few years...will they stop making parts after a while, sure! But nothing stays around forever!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Holden has been around for almost 100 years, doubt they are going anywhere anytime soon. The Monaro was in production from 2001-2006 so there should be parts for along tiem..


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> My primary concern is not resale value but parts availability when something fails or if you have a wreck...



you'll be good for 10 years. After that it will go private which mean you can still get them but will have to pay more.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm sure we can count on "Year One" a few years down the road!:cool


----------

